# February Photo Contest - Discussion Only



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

We still have a couple days until our current two contests close....but I thought we should get moving on February.

What kinds of pictures should we be looking for? What's February mean to you?

Also.....we need ideas for our secondary contest. After seeing so many of them for January....I was thinking a Muddiest theme could be fun.... But I'm open to suggestions.....


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Well...feb around here means more snow and valentines day...as for the secondary contest...there's so many...muddiest...biggest/nicest smile...best sit...guilty looks...and so on..and so on...


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

Booker said:


> Well...feb around here means more snow and valentines day...


I agree with the Valentine Day Theme..


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Leo's Mom said:


> I agree with the Valentine Day Theme..


I like the Valentine's Day theme....but as a side note, we can't have "custom" backgrounds for the pictures. As an example, GL's fireworks background.... Just submit the actual photo.

I love the idea that we'll be seeing some goldens dressed up as Cupid.....


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, it's either Valentine's Day or President's Day. I vote for a Valentine's theme, but on the other hand ... the most presidential looking dog could be quite amusing.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Molly's Mom said:


> Well, it's either Valentine's Day or President's Day. I vote for a Valentine's theme, but on the other hand ... the most presidential looking dog could be quite amusing.



I like Valentine's Day and more snow pictures just because we don't celebrate Presiden't Day in Canada and I think it would be cool if it was a universal calendar, so it could be sold anywhere.

Booker I like your suggestion about best smile... I think that could bring out some awesome pictures.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Maybe pictures of best buddies...could be Golden and another dog (Golden or another breed), Golden/Cat, Golden/Child, Golden/adult...???


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

OntarioGolden - if the contest is for best smile, just submit your avatar photo, and you'll win!


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

LibertyME said:


> Maybe pictures of best buddies...could be Golden and another dog (Golden or another breed), Golden/Cat, Golden/Child, Golden/adult...???


I think that's a great idea! I was thinking of the same sort of thing...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

How come we can't make backgrounds??

I asked if it was okay for the last contest and you put it in there anyway instead of telling me no... why the sudden change?


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I love the Valentine's Day theme. They are all such sweethearts!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> How come we can't make backgrounds??
> 
> I asked if it was okay for the last contest and you put it in there anyway instead of telling me no... why the sudden change?


I just think the calendar photos need to be actual photos....with no extra editing.... Unless everyone else disagrees....


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I say............Valentine's Day..............lets have pups/dogs dressed up or with Valentine's Day decorations in the picture


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Katiesmommy said:


> I say............Valentine's Day..............lets have pups/dogs dressed up or with Valentine's Day decorations in the picture


But Valentine's Day works for the Calendar pictures....we're looking for the secondary theme...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

action shots of some kind...............


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Bailey's Mom- I wish I could submit my avatar picture!! Sadly, it's not my dog. 
No golden for me until the summer when my breeder's litter will be ready to go!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

I like the best buddies theme too! What about a theme on bath time? I am sure most dogs get a bath once a month? It would be fun to see them all wet and the looks on their little faces!


----------



## soonerfn24 (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a picture of my dog sneezing. Its funny.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm gonna go with Action shots... maybe "running free" or something lol


Dogs look funny when their ears are flapping in the wind


----------



## Kindell (Feb 7, 2006)

February is the month of LOVE  Well it is in my house anyways...
A Valentine's Day Theme does sound appropriate... I already plotted my plan to have Maple pose... But perhaps not everyone will be able to go out and find doggie costumes & decorations and time & patience to capture the perfect shot. Perhaps just a "love" look... if that makes sense. Maybe just the way they look at the camera, with their best "I love you" look... or cuddling up on the couch with their most favorite stuffed animal like a "romantic make-out session"... Ok now I'm just being silly... And I do agree with not having a photoshopped background... We want to capture our dogs being their natural selves!
Either way... whatever the concensus... there will be many great photo's to choose from!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

My opinion on this is why are we having 2 themes per month? We're gonna run out of ideas don't you think? I mean, if you wanna post something and say let's all post an action shot of our dog for particpation reasons ... fine but not to vote on it. I think it's taking away from our main theme every month. just my opinion.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> My opinion on this is why are we having 2 themes per month? We're gonna run out of ideas don't you think? I mean, if you wanna post something and say let's all post an action shot of our dog for particpation reasons ... fine but to vote on it. I think it's taking away from our main theme every month. just my opinion.


Well, the Calendar photos aren't as much "themes" as their photos for that month. We're looking for a photo that would look good for the month of February.

The secondary themes we're doing are for fun. I'm the one that takes the hours to post the polls for the voting.....the actual voting is easy on your part. Pick a picture...vote. 

I don't have a problem with voting for the secondary themes...but will gladly just post the photos if no one else wants to continue voting....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I dont have a problem with the secondary voting..... I think its kind of fun..... alot of people dont post alot of photos and i like looking at them....


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> I dont have a problem with the secondary voting..... I think its kind of fun..... alot of people dont post alot of photos and i like looking at them....



I agree. It's just a lot of fun to see the different pictures. 

And Rick, thanks for all that you do with this contest! I know it must be TONS of work.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Best Buddies would a good one to...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Best Buddies would a good one to...


I'm sorta torn between Best Buddies and Action Shots. I think the only reason I'd lean towards Best Buddies this time around is that it would be funner to get Action Shots in better weather......


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker doesn't have a best buddy, lol... he's the only dog in the house.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Tucker doesn't have a best buddy, lol... he's the only dog in the house.


Don't you have rabbits though? Doesn't have to be another dog....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

It doesnt matter to me which one......


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> It doesnt matter to me which one......


I might just take the few suggests we have and throw them in a hat and let one of the kids draw......


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Just a thought-- with the whole love/valentine theme--umm...you are just asking for pics of dogs humping...


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I'm sorta torn between Best Buddies and Action Shots. I think the only reason I'd lean towards Best Buddies this time around is that it would be funner to get Action Shots in better weather......


Great weather over here!!!!!!!


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

I think action shots would be awesome in the summer! It's when a lot of people go on vacation and there's tons of opportunity for action photography.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I dunno... dogs seem to go crazy in the snow...lol its pretty funny!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine are always in action.... no matter what kind of weather.....


----------



## sundanz (Dec 12, 2006)

How do I enter my dog? What do I need to do? Thanks alot!!!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I've got my photo and i'm just waiting to be able to post it.....it's a good one!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

So, the overall theme is Valentine's Day, right? What is the secondary theme?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

sundanz said:


> How do I enter my dog? What do I need to do? Thanks alot!!!!


Rick should start a thread where we can post them sometime today...i believe.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm sure he'll get around to it  He's a busy guy!


----------

